# Need suggestions



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2007)

We have been invited to a friend's house tomorrow to watch a football game. There will be 6 of us there. Our hostess is making little pork tenderloin  sandwiches and the other couple is bringing Asian pears and cheese. What do you all think would go with this? Has to be finger food. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2007)

Lynda,
one of our favorites is green stuffed olives wrapped in puff pastry..Easy, and so yummy.The girls love Belgian endive with the end stuffed with smoked salmon,creme fraiche, grated onion,cream cheese, lemon juiceand white pepper.We spoon some of the mousse onto the end of the leaf and top with a
small piece of the salmon and a few threads of alfalfa sprouts..Deviled eggs with capers, grainy mustard champagne vinegar and parsley are yummy.A big platter of shrimp and cocktail sauce are good.Tiny balls of mozzarella on a small pick topped with oil packed pieces of sun dried tomato are tasty, also good are melon balls wrapped in a small piece of prosciutto or ham and skewered then drizzle with honey,,
hope this helps a little

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2007)

Miss Lynda...

I attended a function about two years ago, and along with small pork tenderloin sandwiches, apple & cheese, I remember cold crisp tender asparagus that was awesome!! It was the hit of the evening. It was a catered event so I don't have a clue how it was prepared. Maybe someone hear can give you some ideas how to prepare it.
Anyway, my suggestion is Asparagus!


----------



## flukx (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been to numerous football parties (both american and european football, aka soccer) and sometimes the best thing to bring to these parties is something healthy but tasty, as many times typical fingerfoods are too much. In my experience, something as simple as diced tomatoes with garlic and herbs, served with sliced pita bread are a welcome and delicious alternative.


----------



## bknox (Nov 3, 2007)

My favorite although a bit time consuming is crab rangoon. Mix 1 lb. of crab meat with a softened package of cream cheese and a half a handful of finely chopped onoin amd wrap it in a wonton and deep fry it. Serve with sweet and sour sauce.

This may be a bit of a stretch for such short notice but if you want a more specific recipe give me a shout. It is really good.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi lindalou.  Wasn't sure if you are looking for "game" food appies, or something a little fancier... so I'll toss a couple ideas out.  If something appeals to you, let me know & I'll share the recipes.

Stuffed mushrooms (crab or shrimp)

*HOT* WINGS  w ranch dipping sauce & celery sticks
(I have several wing recipes - lemonade, bloody mary mix, lime juice, etc.)

Salmon lollipops (basically - cream cheese mixture shaped in balls, frozen for a few, wrapped with smoked salmon & insert sticks/picks)

Stuffed shrimp

Cherry tomatoes (cut like flower petals - but not thru to the bottom, & stuffed w cream cheese mixture)

LOADED Potato skins w sour cream for dipping

Stuffed cucumbers - cukes are sliced about 2" high, hollowed out and filled w cream cheese & smoked salmon mixture)
(Posted a recipe in the ethnic section w a different filling)

Fruit kebabs w yogurt dipping sauce

Rumaki 

Mini quiches

Deviledd eggs - but not really - hard boil the eggs, save yolks for another use, & stuff w guacamole

Spinach & feta turnovers

Fried mozzarella sticks w marinara dipping sauce

Have fun. 

Still thinking.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 3, 2007)

I think a nice balance would be a vegetable platter with marinated mushrooms,artichoke quarters,blanched brocolli,cauliflower,asparagus carrots fresh strips of bell peppers.olives etc serve with a couple of nice dips and toasted pita chips.If you can find them at the store there are pickled carrot strips,green beans and asparagus that are really good.Or maybe some kind of nice lettuce wraps


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone. So many great suggestions.
It is a last minute invitation and I have to go to church then to lunch after, We're watching the Colts/Patriots game (go Colts) and are expected there at 4 o'clock. I am going to do something very simple because of lack of time. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 4, 2007)

Go the antipasto platter then.  You can construct it at your friend's house and just get all the ingredients from the store in individual containers. Similar to JPMcGrew.


----------



## bknox (Nov 4, 2007)

Antipasto sounds like a refreshing change from the typical fair. Very Nice! May make some for myself.


----------

